# Lucas (Cockatoo) Speaks ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry .. this is a huge file (13.3 MB) but it is a conversation between
Lucas (hybrid Cockatoo) and me .. don't bother if the file is too big ..
Lucas isn't the best of talkers but he was doing OK tonight.

http://www.rims.net/HPIM2075a.AVI

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great little conversation between the two of you! I've heard that cockatoos can be very jealous. Does he tend to react to the many birds passing through your care?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Great little conversation between the two of you! I've heard that cockatoos can be very jealous. Does he tend to react to the many birds passing through your care?


Yes, he does react .. any white bird larger than him (duck or goose) is AFLAC screamed at the maximum of cockatoo volume .. he didn't learn AFLAC here .. he knew it when he came. The other thing he seems to understand is me telling him "little birdy .. little birdy needs help" and showing him a little birdy .. he will look, cock his head and mumble "little birdy". I'm quite sure Lucas is far more intelligent than even I give him credit for .. and that's a bunch! For sure, he has outsmarted me many times. I am kind of afraid of when Junebug (Congo African Grey) gets a bit older .. Grey's are supposed to be the smartest of parrots .. I will then be doomed being matched against a Grey and a Cockatoo  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Maximum cockatoo volume!!!! That's REALLY LOUD!!!   
Both cockatoos and Greys are very sensitive and tuned in to their people, so I'm sure they pick up your caring attitude toward the rescues. I wonder if Lucas is concerned that the larger birds might be a danger to you? I can imagine the concert - goose/duck vocalizing at being detained against their will and Lucas sounding off about the "AFLAC" invasion!! You are lucky to have tolerant neighbors!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Terri .. I am lucky to have tolerant neighbors, but I make a sincere effort to see that my birds don't cause them problems or annoy them .. not always easy, but I do try. If times get tough, I go next door with the littlest and cutest that I have and ask them for their tolerance.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

LOL! I just got around to listening to this conversation between you and Lucas and is that cute or what! He does speak quite well and it's funny how he converses with you, rather than imitate.

Too funny about the aflec thing! hehehehe. Too bad that video is so dark though, would have liked to have seen him in action while he was "talking" to you

Thanks for sharing this,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad,

If I had tried to get video, Lucas would have just hammed for the camera and wouldn't have "talked" to me ... I'll try to catch him over the weekend when he's being silly.

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Terry, 

I loved the conversation between you and Lucas. He got a lovely voice, really cute! My last budgie Dillan (sadly R.I.P aged 7) used to talk, his best being that he was a 'handsome wee brute'!  My new budgies (Angus and Jerry) who are just over 3mths old don't seem interested in learning 'human language'. They are so devoted to each other, I can't even get them tamed. I think this is because I got them together from the same clutch and they have bonded strongly with each other instead of me as a single bird would. It's early days though, I hope they will interact with me soon.

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lindi .. "handsome wee brute" .. that is absolutely priceless! Maybe I'll try to teach Lucas to say "handsome big brute"  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Brad .. This One's For You ..*

As predicted .. if Lucas knows he is on camera .. he ain't talkin'

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr29/HPIM2088.AVI

Another large file .. 12+ MB

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"...I go next door with the littlest and cutest that I have..." Ohh, Terry, I think I keep hearing quacking and cheeping and some bird yelling "Aflac" up here in Washington!  Work that cuteness!

"Handsome wee brute" - Lindi, that is one of the best lines!!!

Terry, on the second tape, I wonder if Lucas was confused because you had the camera blocking his view of your face? The climbing around almost seemed like displacement activity with his back to you. Would he talk if someone else was taping? I usually wear a dust masks around the pigeons and on the rare occasions when I don't, the birds definitely notice and react as if...well I guess they think my beak fell off!  Have you ever showed Lucas video of himself? He is a very handsome bird!


----------

